# Australian Open?



## joshuali (Feb 5, 2009)

okay aus cubers.
Im heading off to University of Queensland starting school on 2nd of March. 
I looked at the school calender....my semester break starts 27th of June and 2nd semester starts on 27th of July.

So i was thinking...if it was possible that someone organize a official comp.
on top of that I'll try and ask if i could become a wca delegate.

but i duno if i'll have enought money to fly down to melbourne..hm..
see if i'll find any sponsor


----------



## Dene (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, I'll be back in New Zealand in June, and it looks like I will be delegate for the NZ comp so I might be able to do so in Australia if necessary.


----------



## Faz (Feb 5, 2009)

We were thinking of filming our competition and hopefully Tim McMahon would become a delegate. We would then hopefully have an official competition some time in July with Tim as delegate. However, if either of you two become a delegate, and are able to fly down, that's fine.

(In Melbourne btw) Because QLD and NSW lack cubers.

We are going to film and possibly have a live broadcast of this comp

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9029&page=2


----------



## joshuali (Feb 5, 2009)

Dene said:


> Well, I'll be back in New Zealand in June, and it looks like I will be delegate for the NZ comp so I might be able to do so in Australia if necessary.



cool how much for flying from brisbane to nz?
nice 5x5 times btw


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 5, 2009)

It really depends on who you fly with and when you fly. you can usually find tickets under $100, if not $90 or $85.


----------

